# Hevishot load



## rockinrobin (Aug 24, 2009)

What is the best hevishot load for pass shooting snows?


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

i shot 1 1/4 oz 2's and have had great results with a pattern master.


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

11/4 oz. 2's is a really good load


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

the old remington hevi-shot 3.5" 1 3/4 oz 3.5" #4 turkey loads are lights out on snows. you can still get them on rogers website for $15.99 i think.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

how much does it help improve your hit rate shooting hevi shot which is expensive?


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

teamshakeandbake said:


> how much does it help improve your hit rate shooting hevi shot which is expensive?


Hevi-shot does not compensate for bad shooting... You still have to be able to shoot, it's not auto aim. It gives you a much more consistent pattern that hits harder at further distances increasing your odds of hitting your target. Ultimately Hevi-shot increases your kill rate and decreases your cripples.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Where do you get the auto aim?? 8)


----------



## rockinrobin (Aug 24, 2009)

I am not concerned with price everyone knows by now it's expensive and no it's not magic ofcourse you can still miss shots. I shot 1 3/4 oz b last season and feel you could go a bit lighter, but how light is to light. I am looking for guys with more experience shooting hevi than myself as I've always shot steel. So let us know what your favorite loads are. Any info would be helpfull.


----------



## duckman1 (Mar 28, 2009)

try hevi goose #4, and you will be able to kill them a long way!!!!!!!


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES (Oct 23, 2004)

duckman1 said:


> try hevi goose #4, and you will be able to kill them a long way!!!!!!!


Agreed. Devastating load for snows or most any waterfowl for that matter. I have shot sea ducks in Alaska and a lot of of snows with hevi 4's and it's awesome stuff. Just so darn expensive.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

assuming your shooting a 12ga,over dekes 3" duces in hevi "duck loads" in 11/4oz @ 1450fps is unreal inside of 45yds with either a i/c choke or mod,even further out if your a shooter,a step up is hevi "goose" loads in 3"duces in 11/2 load,slightly denser shot by 1cc/g and packs a wallep and will get ya about another 10yds in range,down size your choke to either a I/M (.025 constriction) or even a full choke,most of which have a .030 constriction and up to really reach out.

Actually new this year and less money is the all new "hevi metal".its a combination of hevi steel and tung/hd shot,use this load for you 1st shot and follow up with hevi shot if needed.

Hevi shot in 3.5's is a bit much but great for long range and pass shooting,you won't be dissappointed.

Download a coupon for hevi duck and goose loads @ hevi shot.com.And if you guys want more payload take a look at our hevi turkey loads,denser shot yet and more payload. The coupon is for $20 if you buy 2 boxes of either hevi duck or goose loads,and I think $30/case.Right now in my area 3" hevi duck is on sale for $19.95/box,minus $10=$10/box.

Tim Peterson
Hevi Shot Pro Staff


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Tim, I was in Gander on Friday and bought 2 boxes of 3" 4 shot Hevi Duck for 14.99 each. Then with the $10 per box mail-in rebate they net out to $5 per box. 

Limit 2 boxes per household.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow shu,dang good price,you shoulda bought a case...

How ya been? Been out early season? Not many birds in my area,not sure why? Ducks seem to be down as well.

Tim


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

$20 rebate for 2 boxes, $25 for a case.

Was more geese early, now not sure where they went?? I'll be shooting the combo league at metro this fall, hope to see you out there...


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Shu~

I ran up there today,no luck $24.95 for 3" duces and 4's,story of my life,"you shoulda been yesterday"

Did ya put in for SoDak waterfowl this year?


----------

